# My first huge bill



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It happened. I finally got a 20 bill. I thought it was a myth to get one by riving Uber. The cash tips alone may make this job very worthwhile. A nice lady gave me a 20 and I was like wow is that really Jefferson ?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Jefferson? Either you got a $2 bill or it's counterfeit. OR...it's Jackson and actually a legit $20 bill. Soon to be Tubman.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Jefferson? Either you got a $2 bill or it's counterfeit. OR...it's Jackson and actually a legit $20 bill. Soon to be Tubman.


That is Jackson on those 20's? wow I thought his name was Thomas Jefferson. I think they are replacing him due to his history of enslaving people or keeping black salve women or something of that sort. And no its not $2, I ate well with it last night and now enjoying starbucks with the remainder of it.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> *That is Jackson on those 20's? wow I thought his name was Thomas Jefferson.* I think they are replacing him due to his history of enslaving people or keeping black salve women or something of that sort. And no its not $2, I ate well with it last night and now enjoying starbucks with the remainder of it.


i'll just be nice and scurry back to my man cave


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> That is Jackson on those 20's? wow I thought his name was Thomas Jefferson. I think they are replacing him due to his history of enslaving people or keeping black salve women or something of that sort. And no its not $2, I ate well with it last night and now enjoying starbucks with the remainder of it.


Guess you really don't see that much...jk. I got a 20$ tip today and they didn't even tell me. She just said "yea, I tipped him good!" $6 trip and they leave $20. It's crazy sometimes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I've received 20's 6 times. First 5 times, I didn't notice the denomination until after I was on my way and after I offered my normal $3-5 tip, modest thank you! The sixth time I saw that $20 coming and squealed, "jesus, THANKS SO MUCH!" I feel bad for not giving the first 5 $20'ers their due in gratitude.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> That is Jackson on those 20's? wow I thought his name was Thomas Jefferson. I think they are replacing him due to his history of enslaving people or keeping black salve women or something of that sort. And no its not $2, I ate well with it last night and now enjoying starbucks with the remainder of it.


Lol.Most of them on the notes owned slaves.It was the "norm" in those times


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> That is Jackson on those 20's? wow I thought his name was Thomas Jefferson. I think they are replacing him due to his history of enslaving people or keeping black salve women or something of that sort. And no its not $2, I ate well with it last night and now enjoying starbucks with the remainder of it.


Bless your heart.


----------

